# Kim Kardashian: Will sie ein Kind adoptieren?



## beachkini (3 Mai 2012)

​
Bereits Anfang März kamen Gerüchte auf, dass der Reality-Star Kim Kardashian schon sehr bald ein Baby adoptieren könnte. Nach ihrer gescheiterten Ehe mit Kris Humphries soll die 31-Jährige nicht daran denken ihren Traum, eine Familie zu gründen, aufzugeben. Wie das “OK! Magazin” damals berichtete, soll ein Insider erklärt haben: “Es ist ein großes Geheimnis, aber die Adoption ist bereits im Gange.” Kim habe bereits Anfragen eingereicht und sich informiert. Das Einzige was noch anstehe sei Kims Entscheidung, von wo sie ein Kind adoptieren wolle.

Heute, fast zwei Monate später, soll diese Entscheidung gefallen sein. Wieder berichtet das “OK! Magazin” von Kims Plänen ein Baby zu adoptieren. Die 31-Jährige habe nun einige Schritte gewagt und ihr Leben selbst in die Hand genommen. Das bedeute, sie habe sich gut über ihre Möglichkeiten informiert, als Alleinstehende ein Kind zu adoptieren und wolle das nun ohne weitere Verzögerungen durchziehen. Das Herkunftsland ihres zukünftigen Sprösslings soll Kim breits gewählt haben.

Das Magazin berichtet, Kim habe sich dazu entschlossen ein Kind aus Armenien adoptieren. Man kann also gespannt sein, ob der Reality-Star bald verkündet endlich Mutter geworden zu sein. Wir freuen uns, dass sich die 30-Jährige durch ihre gescheiterte Ehe nicht von ihrem Traum hat abbringen lassen. Mal sehen, wann sich Kim selbst zu diesem Thema äußert und ob wir ihr tatsächlich zu ihrer neuen kleinen Familie gratulieren können.

Die letzten Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ont-presentation-new-york-30-04-2012-20x.html


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Mai 2012)

Das auch amerikanische Kinder sich nach Liebe und Geborgenheit sehnen, scheint diesen Stars egal zu sein! Die sind wahrscheinlich nicht "in" genug also adoptiert man einfach mal so ein Kind aus einer fremden Kultur! 

Außerdem behält man durch Adoption ja auch die Figur!


----------



## comatron (3 Mai 2012)

Wird langsam zur Modeerscheinung. Ob ihr schon jemand den Unterschied zwischen Kind und Haustier bzw. Plüschteddy erklärt hat ?


----------

